# This is too adorable



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

This is just the cutest little Maltese I have ever seen! I would definitely call this little doll a "teacup"

http://www.teacupspuppies.com/Vinny%20Fan%20Club.htm

Quincymom


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Now that is a cute baby. To small for me to handle, might break !


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww soooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Jul 18 2005, 08:51 PM
> *Now that is a cute baby.  To small for me to handle, might break !
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82603*


[/QUOTE]

You got that right. But at 6 months he can still grow some.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Is that the smallest maltese ever? Wow, hes really cute!!





















Isnt that the simply up golden accents carrier by louis dog?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

am i the only one who thinks he kinda looks sickly?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jul 18 2005, 09:22 PM
> *am i the only one who thinks he kinda looks sickly?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
No, he doesnt look very healthy, well I mean like an average maltese, he still looks cute!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrappy+Jul 18 2005, 10:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope I thought he was looking a little frail also








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82630
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was thinking the very same thing, that poor little baby looks very fragile.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Great minds! I was also wondering if he is healthy. He is very cute tho, with the little pink tongue sticking out. Hope he lives a long and happy life.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Actually, I was thinking he looked rather fake and certainly not at all cute. Either that is fake fur or it is REALLY unhealthy fur. 

I'm sorry....just not cute. If that were a stuffed toy, I wouldn't even want to buy it. Just not cute.

Every member on here has MUCH better looking babies.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I think he is cute, but I would be afraid to breath to much around him might break a bone or something. I supposed as long as the right person owns him he will live a comfy life. He remindeds me a Mr. Winkle, I guess its just the tounge since thats the only thing that looks remotely the same lol


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I don't understand the obsession with size that some people have. A healthy pup is so much more important. Now that Ty is over 4 lbs he is so much more fun to play with and I am so much less afraid of something happening. 

I agree that puppy is cute (if he were 8wks old) but for 4 months does look a bit sickly.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Jul 18 2005, 11:11 PM
> *Great minds!  I was also wondering if he is healthy.  He is very cute tho, with the little pink tongue sticking out.  Hope he lives a long and happy life.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82646*


[/QUOTE]

Isn't keeping their tongues out all the time a sign or some sort of condition or disease?? It sounds familiar.... ??


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Those pictures creep me out personally. He is not normal at that size and I find them disturbing.

I'll take a nice 9 pounder like this anyday!


----------



## CoriMalte (Jun 3, 2005)

What a small Maltese, he just looks so fragile. Definately only for those with the bravery to care for such a wee one. I couldn't trust myself!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo+Jul 18 2005, 09:34 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I was thinking the very same thing, that poor little baby looks very fragile.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82633
[/B][/QUOTE]
Looks very unhealthy to me also,poor little thing


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jul 19 2005, 09:38 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't keeping their tongues out all the time a sign or some sort of condition or disease?? It sounds familiar.... ??
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82710
[/B][/QUOTE]

I sure hope not! Angus's tongue is always hanging out, especially when he's thinking really, really hard.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Angus+Jul 19 2005, 11:18 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I sure hope not! Angus's tongue is always hanging out, especially when he's thinking really, really hard.


















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82737
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, I think I remember.... duh... it is when they have to pull all the dog's teeth and the tongue ends up hanging out all the time......


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

Definitely a cutie pie - but no match to some of the babies on here!


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jul 19 2005, 01:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I think I remember.... duh... it is when they have to pull all the dog's teeth and the tongue ends up hanging out all the time......
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82765
[/B][/QUOTE]








Luckily Angus has all of his teeth!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

cute furbaby,way to small for me. I gotta say if i had that furbaby i wouldn't want anyone touching it. I would be afraid of someone breaking its bones. cute though


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Well, I think the little guy is cute anyway. But then I work in the NICU, surrounded by micropreemies, and believe me they aren't really cute either, but the pitiful little things grow on you after awhile. (Don't mean to offend anyone), this little pup reminds me of one of my little preemies, and tough little fighters they are, too!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Jul 19 2005, 07:38 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks very unhealthy to me also,poor little thing








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82728
[/B][/QUOTE]
Pitiful looking little guy. Plus he has Westie ears.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Jul 31 2005, 02:25 PM
> *Well, I think the little guy is cute anyway. But then I work in the NICU, surrounded by micropreemies, and believe me they aren't really cute either, but the pitiful little things grow on you after awhile. (Don't mean to offend anyone), this little pup reminds me of one of my little preemies, and  tough little fighters they are, too!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86203*


[/QUOTE]

LOL you are so right. My son was born at just under 26 wks, he looked like a lil wrinkled old man. He was in the NICU for awhile and they all do grow on you, but my goodness until they do, they are so funny looking.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

"LOL you are so right. My son was born at just under 26 wks, he looked like a lil wrinkled old man. He was in the NICU for awhile and they all do grow on you, but my goodness until they do, they are so funny looking" 

Yes, and I am around them so much a full term beautiful infant just doesn't tug at my heart anymore the way a fragile little micropreemie does. The full term ones look so strong and vital. They don't need me, thank God!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Cute little dog...but to mean that little puppy doesn't look healthly. I do hope whoever owns the puppy takes very good care and can afford the vet bills. For me I will stick with my "little" Lacey who weighs in at 8 pounds. Vet says she needs to lose a pound but with all the training and treats it is understandable.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I am with you all.......my heart sank when I saw that tiny thing. She got him at 8 weeks? Alarm! Alarm! This is that Florida boutique that sells teacups. They have been around a while and I guess they are doing well but it makes me sick to my stomach to see that pitiful looking puppy. The result of someone breeding for teacup size I would bet.

That's wrong. It's just wrong, wrong, wrong to breed when you're going to get an animal with so many problems in his future. I hope she's not trying to sell him. It sure sounds like she would.


----------

